# Sneaky things your dog does



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

GSDs are smart, obviously, but does your dog do any particularly sneaky things?

Kind of a classic example, but Lara figured out how to remove the lid off the trash can. When no one is around I will hear her nosing it off and come in to find her snout under the edge, then she gets the guilty face. She's never successfully stolen something out of the trash though :apple:

She will also sneak into my bedroom and when I go in there to see what she's up to, she will grab a ball she has stashed nearby so it doesn't look like she was being naughty, but sometimes I find wet socks nearby and such


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Ours would flip the trashcan lid up to sniff, I could hear it from the living room. She also had a thing with open cabinets and doors. I would open the lower cabinet to get the hand drying towel out and she would close it. All the doors in the house would be closed. etc.

Oh, and my wife had a tea cart on wheels in the hall for awhile, dog would constantly move that cart around.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

yes, he steals anything he can. He loves to sneak the paper off the printer and shred it. He did the nose the trash can lid up and he tries to steal the trash. I put a 10 pound weight on it. Pretty soon he'll be able to lift that as well. He tries. 

He sneaks slippers, clothes out of the laundry hamper and loves to take paper towels out of the trash and shred them. 

Yesterday he grabbed my new slipper and ran outside with it. Running around the yard. He thinks it's a game and won't "leave it" or drop it". Then he runs to the pool. I say "No, Don't you..." and he leans over and drops it in the pool....looked at me like " I dropped it" . He can be a mischievous dog...lol

He is getting a lot better though. Today he wanted to play with his bite wedge. He kept grabbing my pants leg and pulling me. I got out the bite wedge, played for a bit and now he's sleeping.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Warden will usually hang out in the room if I'm folding laundry, etc. but when he sneaks away I know he's grabbed a sock or a tissue or something lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl can open her crate latches. I have to use carbiners and a Master lock to keep her inside while at work.

I swear if she had the key she'd be out before I got home.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sneaks into the bathroom to shred the toilet paper. I have pics to prove it, LOL!


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Steals the loafer out of the shower!! As well as socks, stuffed toys, Christmas decorations ect!!! He's such a little thief!!
He brings them out to show me..EVERYTIME!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Dexter displays items he does not approve of all over the lawn,

Snowboard boots all over the lawn
Halloween witch shredded all over the lawn
barn board i was selling all over the lawn
basketball shredded all over the lawn
socks and undies stolen out of the laundry basket all over the lawn

and he lays in the middle of all his carefully dispenced items and looks at you with the "you should have really walked me sooner" look. 

Although the snowboard boots were when his daddy went away to whistler to snowboard, after that stunt he spent the next 4 days underneath brendans bed and would not come out, he gets easily depressed when all his families not around


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I told Max that was enough frisbee for the day and put it up, where I thought he coundent get it, just happened to have the camera in my hand


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

Not my shepherd, but my sneaky Maltese! She's obsessed with my underwear, and sneaks into the laundry room to steal panties when I leave the door open. 

A few months back I was "fence" talking with my next door neighbor, while she was sitting beside me chewing on her toy, so I thought. When we finished our chat and I turned around, she was chewing on my undies. I know my neighbor noticed, and I went inside to die of shame.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo knows that I can't stand to have a dog sit in my space and beg while I eat. So he never does.....to me. 

But, if I have a guest over and I'm not paying attention, he'll sit within inches of said guest and give them the stink eye while they eat. 

Funny thing is, I'll say "Hondo! That's Rude!" and he'll move. Nearly ever time the guest says, "Oh no, I don't mind!" I think Hondo brain washes them.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

ken k said:


> I told Max that was enough frisbee for the day and put it up, where I thought he coundent get it, just happened to have the camera in my hand


Oh my Gosh that is awesome... From here.... I'm sure you don't think so.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

These are cracking me up! Love 'em! Cafall has a thing for my potholders, especially if they're warm or freshly used and smell like food. He'll wait till I turn around in the kitchen and then sneak one off the counter. Poor pup might have better luck with me not noticing if he snatched something that didn't come in a pair


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Socks! All the time, every chance she gets Jada will steal a sock from wherever! When I catch her she hauls butt into my bedroom and dives under the bed with her tail sticking out, wagging a hundred miles an hour. Sock still in her mouth with that look on her face like what? What'd I do? LOL!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Bella always sneaks into our laundry room and steals our underwear. She also learned how to open up the door to get in there. She is also not allowed on my bed so when I'm cleaning the house she sneaks up there to nap and as soon as she hears me coming she runs to her bed. I only know this because I find her hair up there.

Gatticus will pretend to be locked in his crate when he really isn't and sneak out when my back is turned as soon as I turn around he's back in giving me the puppy eyes. My hubby saw him do this the other day while I was washing the dishes lol. He also jumps into my kitchen sink and drinks water from there..


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> Bella always sneaks into our laundry room and steals our underwear. She also learned how to open up the door to get in there. She is also not allowed on my bed so when I'm cleaning the house she sneaks up there to nap and as soon as she hears me coming she runs to her bed. I only know this because I find her hair up there.
> 
> Gatticus will pretend to be locked in his crate when he really isn't and sneak out when my back is turned as soon as I turn around he's back in giving me the puppy eyes. My hubby saw him do this the other day while I was washing the dishes lol. He also jumps into my kitchen sink and drinks water from there..



LOL i always know they have been on the furniture because of the hair they leave behind..and the pillows they knock off.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

I have to put a 20 lb weight on top of our recycling container lid and on top of our trash can lid to keep Bane from taking stuff out and making a mess.

Keep in mind he is only 7 months old and somehow is able to reach his head inside and pull out items from the bottom of the trash can . Lol I have yet to figure out how he does it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> LOL i always know they have been on the furniture because of the hair they leave behind..and the pillows they knock off.


Absolutely and she thinks she has me fooled


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Lol romany likes running off with my pj's she comes into bedroom with them in her gob wagging her tail as if say look what I got mum 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziva will sit and whine, begging when we eat. We tell her no and she goes and gets a toy and drops it on one of us. When we move to toss the toy aside she sneaks off with our napkin. She tears it to shreds and makes spit balls. She never wants our food...she wants the napkin every time.
I think she learned the fine art of redirecting...lol!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona likes to steal the empty toilet paper roll out of the trash. Then she wants us to chase her to get it back.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Anytime my 2 year old granddaughter is here, Tess is her shadow. Caylee was playing with my manger set the other day, moving Baby Jesus in and out of the manger, Tess just sat and watched her. I came home from work the next day, to find Baby Jesus out of the manger and on Tessa's rug. She didn't touch anything else on the table, I guess she was copying Cay...


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

At one point we had two bitches and a male in the house. The younger bitch was lowest in the pecking order, and was frequently denied access to chew toys and so on by the other two. She frequently looked out the front living room window and barked whenever a dog, cat, or other animal went by, and then the other dogs would show up and bark, etc. After observing this for a while I noticed that sometimes she would give the alarm bark without any reason, and then take her pick of the toys while the other two were at the front window barking at nothing. She lied to the other dogs so she could get what she wanted!


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine was stealing tissue out of the bathroom trash, which has a swinging lid. She was busted when she got stuck with it around her neck lol.


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

Vader will lean against doors hoping if he does it just right this one particular door will pop open so he can go snooping for loot (tissues, socks, ect). 
He pulls pot holders and dish towels off the stove when you're not looking and in the kitchen and run off with them. 
This being his first Christmas he has pulled a few ornaments off the tree and ran away with them. 

And his favorite is doing whatever he can to steal donuts from the box on the counter, which includes a very methodical scaling of cabinetry to gain access to the very middle of the counter.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

My Yogi will steal ny sons diapers out of the package. Sometimes he'll grab four or five at a time and just drop them all over the room. Haha

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Discoe has taught herself how to shiver, in order to get let in from outside.
It started in the winter, when I would go to my friends' house to hang out. She would be kenneled outside with a buddy, doghouse, straw, water, toys, the whole nine.
But when I would go to check on her, and she would be shivering next to the door. Her coat's not as heavy as some other GSDs, so it was an easy assumption to make that she was actually cold. And I don't kennel at home, so she's not as acclimated to the cold as her friends were. 
So we would bring her inside every time I saw her do this.

Summer rolls around, and I'm at my friend's house. We kennel her with a buddy, toys, water, etc and I go inside. Go to check on her a little while later, and what do you think Discoe is doing?
Sitting at the door, shivering.
In 75 degree weather. 
Sneaky dog just didn't want to be kenneled. 
I ignored her BS all summer, and eventually, she stopped doing it.


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

Scout will bump his thigh against the door until it pops open. Then he will try to be as quiet as he can and grab a stuffed animal that is not his. If I catch him he makes me chase him around the house.


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

I know this post is a month old but I had to chime in. My boy has a unnatural attraction to dryer sheets. When my wife is folding clothes he sneaks around til he sees one then its game on. He'll grap it and take off and make us chase him for it..


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

I had a "no bed" policy with Riley but he seemed to think that only applied when I was awake. As soon as I was sound asleep he would creep in beside me, which is no small feat because I am an incredibly light sleeper. 

Can't tell you how many times I woke up with his cold, wet nose about an inch from mine.


----------



## sheplvr (Dec 29, 2013)

My seven month old, Sarah, sometimes likes to take a big bite of toilet paper out of the roll when I am in the shower. It gets annoying to have holes through the roll. I hope she out grows this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

not much unless they sneak off with cat food, bad dogs lol


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

When he feels he's not getting enough attention, Rocco sneaks into the bed room, grabs something out of the laundry or one of papa's shoes, and prances around in front on me so that I can chase him. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Hondo knows that I can't stand to have a dog sit in my space and beg while I eat. So he never does.....to me.
> 
> But, if I have a guest over and I'm not paying attention, he'll sit within inches of said guest and give them the stink eye while they eat.
> 
> Funny thing is, I'll say "Hondo! That's Rude!" and he'll move. Nearly ever time the guest says, "Oh no, I don't mind!" I think Hondo brain washes them.


My Maddie used to do this when we had people over for dinner. The rule in our house is that she has to be lying down when humans eat. She can beg with her eyes all she wants but nothing physical or vocal. Also, she knows she won't get anything from us until we are finished and then only occasionally. 

At dinner parties she invariably chooses the softest, most symphathetic person in the room and lays by them ingnoring us. She still has to play by the house rules but she also knows she will get "paid" by the hapless guest and patiently waits staring at them like she hasn't been fed in a week.



Uniballer said:


> At one point we had two bitches and a male in the house. The younger bitch was lowest in the pecking order, and was frequently denied access to chew toys and so on by the other two. She frequently looked out the front living room window and barked whenever a dog, cat, or other animal went by, and then the other dogs would show up and bark, etc. After observing this for a while I noticed that sometimes she would give the alarm bark without any reason, and then take her pick of the toys while the other two were at the front window barking at nothing. She lied to the other dogs so she could get what she wanted!


Maddie would do this to my sister's beagle when he lived with us for a while. Chance was a sneaky dog and would steal Maddie's bed on occasion. Maddie never liked confrontations so she would instead bark at the door until Chance got up off her bed. Then she would retake her bed. She almost never barks at our door and there was nothing out there anyway. Just her own sneaky way to reclaim her territory.


----------

